# V.I.P. Driver



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*After getting all of Pope Benedict's luggage loaded into the limo, (and 
he doesn't travel light), the driver notices that the Pope is still 
standing on the curb.

"Excuse me, Your Holiness," says the driver, "Would you please take your seat so we can leave?"

"Well, to tell you the truth," says the Pope, "they never let me drive 
at the Vatican when I was a cardinal, and I'd really like to drive today."

"I'm sorry, Your Holiness, but I cannot let you do that. I'd lose my 
job! And what if something should happen?" protests the driver, wishing he'd never gone to work that morning.

"Who's going to tell? Besides, there might be something extra in it for 
you," says the Pope with a smile.

Reluctantly, the driver gets in the back as the Pope climbs in behind 
the wheel. The driver quickly regrets his decision when, after exiting 
the airport, the Pontiff floors it, accelerating the limo to 105 mph. 
(Remember, he's German.)

"Please slow down, Your Holiness!" pleads the worried driver, but the 
Pope keeps the pedal to the metal until they hear sirens.

"Oh, dear God, I'm gonna lose my license -- and my job!" moans the 
driver.

The Pope pulls over and rolls down the window as the cop approaches, but the cop takes one look at him, goes back to his motorcycle, and gets on the radio.

"I need to talk to the Chief," he says to the dispatcher. The Chief gets 
on the radio and the cop tells him that he's stopped a limo going a 
hundred and five.

"So bust him," says the Chief.

"I don't think we want to do that, he's really important," said the cop.

The Chief exclaimed," All the more reason!"

"No, I mean really important," said the cop with a bit of persistence.

The Chief then asked, "Who ya got there, the Mayor?"

Cop: "Bigger."

Chief: " The Governor?"

Cop: "Bigger."

Chief: "The President?"

Cop: "Bigger."

"Well," said the Chief, "Who is it?"

Cop: "I think it's God!"

The Chief is even more puzzled and curious, "What makes you think it's God?"

Cop: "He's got the Pope as his chauffeur."*


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

I like that, I heard the one like that with Billy Graham. Smiles Here. Thank you for the positive post that you always share. Laura


----------



## Teksyn (Aug 20, 2005)

good one. I'll have to share that one with some co-workers tonight.


----------

